

40Gbps throughput router using commodity hardware + software - jrosoff
http://www.technologyreview.com/communications/26096/

======
nphase
Correction from Sue Moon's Twitter:

> "Virtual router smashes speed records" corrections: not virtual, just pc-
> based software; not gigabytes, but Gbps; our perf is w/ 64B packets

(source: <http://twitter.com/sbmoon/status/21921061318>)

------
coachwei
The article's author probably mistook "gigabit" as "gigabytes". Nevertheless,
40Gbps is impressive.

